# Sight Tape Tid-Bit



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Going to try it. Between 3d and field I need to be able to read my marks.
Chris


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

When I make up a sheet of tapes I spray with clear laquer. They seem to hold up in the rain. Cannot guarantee Monsoons but normal rain is ok. Very easy and cheap.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Indianbullet said:


> . . .I still found my dam marks got wet and ran away on me in the monsoon rain this weekend. . .


That's a pretty useful tip. Thanks for posting it.

But I thought the Monsoon season was the very end of July thru early September?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I had the same thing happen once with the ink running on my "cheat sheet". Plus the cheat sheets often have a tendency to get wadded up in the quiver if they're not on card stock paper.

Now I have a zip-lock style bag the same size as my marks sheet. I put a piece of cardboard in the bag as a backing for the sheet.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Yep I've done the same thing printed the cheat sheet on card stock laminated it ziplock bag etc and have them still get beat up. 
Those that thought monsoon was over never shot in Redding in May lmaoo.
and the guy that gave me the tip had his exposed with just a baggie covering his scope and it looked like it just came off the printer I was impressed.
needless to say I got a bottle of the brush on stuff yesterday


----------



## Short Draw (Dec 6, 2003)

Don't think I'v ever seen brush on Super Glue. Are their particular brands? DO you get it at a Wla-mart?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good info 

I haven't used a tape since about 2002 or 2003


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

I also use clear finger nail polish in the same mannor, just apply to the paper and them cut it out and tape it on. This worked great in sunny Redding this year.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good info
> 
> I haven't used a tape since about 2002 or 2003


What are you using by the way? Are you using the numbers on the outside of the sightbar or drawing a line on the inside?
Just curious:set1_thinking:


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

On my cheat sheet I print in to a card and then cover it with some wide clear packaging tape like a lamination and it never gets wet. How day after my eye surgery I can't see them with out reading gasses so I put tape on the other side and put pencil marks on it to see the lines with out my glasses for 3D's. My bow is so fast it doesn't that much difference on the line thickness on the shorter yards that I shoot on 3D's at are 50 yards or under.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DHawk2 said:


> What are you using by the way? Are you using the numbers on the outside of the sightbar or drawing a line on the inside?
> Just curious:set1_thinking:


The scale....it's the most accurate way IMO. It's much easier to count clicks then it is to make sure you have your needle on 58 yds. 

I am not shooting that many marks in to draw lines either :wink:


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

BH.

Don't you still need a reference to determine what mark on your scale is 58 yards?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pe3d said:


> BH.
> 
> Don't you still need a reference to determine what mark on your scale is 58 yards?


Yep....I carry a chart with my marks from the bunny to 90m.

For example....

20 is 17+15 (the 15 is how many clicks past 17 I need to go)

44 is 30+10

65 is 45+4

So If I want to shoot 65....I move the needle to 45 on the scale and add 4 clicks. Shoot


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I use the "weatherproof shipping labels" from Office Depot/Office Max/Staples made by Avery. It only works in laser printers, but the marks will not smudge, run or smear. Just print them out, cut them, and stick them on. I have had one set of marks on one of my bows for 3 years now, and they are as clear today as the day I printed them out.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

One of the guys I shot with a Redding said he also used a laser printer, and never had a problem. I may have to invest in one, since the one at work is off limits for personal use...LOL. I had mine just covered up with clear scotch tape. It ran a little, but after it dried, it was fine, except that the red turned a little orangish color. This didn't matter much, as my marks went totally south Sunday, but later found out the dovetail on my sight was broke. No marks to help out with that.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> One of the guys I shot with a Redding said he also used a laser printer, and never had a problem. I may have to invest in one, since the one at work is off limits for personal use...LOL. I had mine just covered up with clear scotch tape. It ran a little, but after it dried, it was fine, except that the red turned a little orangish color. This didn't matter much, as my marks went totally south Sunday, but later found out the dovetail on my sight was broke. No marks to help out with that.


Use a good clear packing tape instead of scotch tape.  I use that to cover my charts and never had a problem in the rain. The last ASA I shot it rained buckets.....I had to dump my quiver out every 2-3 targets. At the end of the day my card looked like it never got rained on.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I use clear packing tape too. I cut my sight tape out and put the tape on both sides and then trim to size. Last weekend we shot in the rain and I had no problem at all. A buddy just had scotch tape on his and they ran. Oh yeah, both were printed on regular paper with an inkjet printer too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

reylamb said:


> I use the "weatherproof shipping labels" from Office Depot/Office Max/Staples made by Avery. It only works in laser printers, but the marks will not smudge, run or smear. Just print them out, cut them, and stick them on. I have had one set of marks on one of my bows for 3 years now, and they are as clear today as the day I printed them out.


This really does work great. I've done it for several years and never had a problem. The laser printer by Brother can be had for about 50 bucks if you watch the sales sheets.
Joe B.


----------

